# My Newest Buddy



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

This is my newest best bud. He does what ever I ask him to.
We went to the store, so I strapped him in.
Ill get the pics, of him ridding his tricycle and hanging out later when I get some time.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

We rode bikes tonight!
Then we sat down for a break!
He's the best!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

They grow up so fast don't they?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another one! Why can't you people learn not to leave your kids alone in the car on hot days. Yeesh! Irresponsible parents!


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine are so obediant too! My lil Victor sure knows how to be a cutie, as does his older brother Bucky. ^.^

Arent they just the cutest things?
-Anthony


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahhhh.....
Feed that kid!
Do you want him to grow up to be, (GASP), God Forbid...
A runway model. 
(Furr who is always trying to feed burgers to skinny chicks.)


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

You people are not serious - it's not a kid at all. And it's not somebody's buddy. It's a small skeleton model that somebody bought and then painted and posed it and took pictures of it. I can see bolts and hardware that holds it together. I think it could be good for a Halloween display or something similar. Very scary. Except in miniature. Just my two cents.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow octoberist im glad you cleared that up for me , i was kind of freaking out
about those pics. 
sooooooooo SS your new best bud going to help you with your haunt?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice corpsing job...


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Isn't he just precious????? I bet you're proud...........


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

this made me smile....especially "he's the best" and "i can see bolts and hardware"

you are all nuts!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, does he have a sister?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

*sings*

"My Skellie
My skellie
My Skellie
My skellie

Wherever I go
He GOES!

My Skellie
My skellie

My skellie and me!!"

I guess the 80's truly are dead. Do you think all "My Buddy" dolls corpsed out the way yours did? If they'd marketed My Skellie instead of My Buddy and Kid Sister maybe I'd have begged the 'rents for one too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well at least it wasn't the slinky song. LOL


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww He's adorable! you might wanna put a helmet on him when he's riding his bike, better safe than sorry!!

where'd you find him?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

AzKittie74 said:


> Aww He's adorable! you might wanna put a helmet on him when he's riding his bike, better safe than sorry!!
> 
> where'd you find him?


good idea on the helmet. i shall do that.
I need to wake him from his nap, need to change his diaper.
Ill try and grab a pic of him sleeping.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i grabbed a pic of him. he wouldnt get up from his nap, but his diaper was dry, so ill let him sleep some more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that's funny!! 
That made me laugh. Pretty hard to do that.
Don't forget the knee pads also!!!
Maybe some driving gloves haha


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Icon16
You people are not serious - it's not a kid at all. And it's not somebody's buddy. It's a small skeleton model that somebody bought and then painted and posed it and took pictures of it. I can see bolts and hardware that holds it together. I think it could be good for a Halloween display or something similar. Very scary. Except in miniature. Just my two cents

please say you're joking! don't confirm what people say about americans not getting irony!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I get irony when removing wrinkles from clothes. 

Skele Skele

The fun and wondeful toy

Skele Skele

Fun for every girl and boy!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO SICKIE!!! I second that comment Samhain. I read that and went BOING!!! please say its a joke. LOL. Great job by the way johnny. I loved it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO. Funny stuff, haha....cant get over the diaper.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

SS, I don't think you're giving your new friend enough food.

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

hahhaha Very cool!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like your buddy is ready to graduate to PullUps!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

What does Skellie poop smell like?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I hope it doesnt smell like the green stuff oooh I hated the green stuff.

Maybe he can use the fang pacifier my grand daughter wouldnt touch.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I sure need it. 
We have a busy day tommorow, with landscaping. Im planning on going to Home Depot with him(Buck jr), then lying some mulch.
Hopefully he will be good....keep ya guys posted.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

If you leave him in the car dont forget to leave the window down just a bit.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, I have a BONE to pick with you, you need to feed the poor fellow and stop with the liquid latex diet! We don't want him to grow up to be a blucky now do we.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

playfx said:


> Hey, I have a BONE to pick with you, you need to feed the poor fellow and stop with the liquid latex diet! We don't want him to grow up to be a blucky now do we.


Maybe he's breast fed?????? *OUCH*


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, he may be latex intolerant.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Awww, he looks adorable in his nappy time photo!!

^.^ Sucha cutie pie.
-Anthony


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

He was to lazy today. I couldnt get him to help with the landscaping.
He was more happy cuddling his little sister. I did get a pic of them together.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

but you didn't share it with us, boo hoo


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Must spend a lot of time in the pool, great tan!

What kind of sunscreen do you use? Minwax Walnut?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Maybe he's breast fed?????? *OUCH*


Ouch indeed with that set of choppers!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Must spend a lot of time in the pool, great tan!
> 
> What kind of sunscreen do you use? Minwax Walnut?


lol, yes he does use a blend of minwax sunscreen.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Is he acting like a snake and went ahead and shed his skin?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Here he is cuddling his little sister.
I went threw the whole adapotion process with BodyBag Entertainment
just to get him this little one.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Scareshack, after careful scrutiny of your adoption paperwork, we here at the AUTOPSY ADOPTION CENTER have found several disecrepancies in your Paperwork. you will have to return lil autopsyannie back to the center until you can provide proof of your credentials.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll vouch for him!

[We can talk bribes, scareshack....]


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Scareshack, after careful scrutiny of your adoption paperwork, we here at the AUTOPSY ADOPTION CENTER have found several disecrepancies in your Paperwork. you will have to return lil autopsyannie back to the center until you can provide proof of your credentials.


Heck no! I will not return her, she is part of my family now!! Re-look over the paper work, were it says adoptee, that's me Johnny, so u know she has a good home.
I say everyone go adopt a baby from BadyBag, 'cause im trying for two more.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just look how happy they look together! Please dont split theme up! Please!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Beautiful kids, does your daughter look like her mother? If so, you have quit the catch.
You might want to consider chapstick and sunblock for the little ones.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

All that's missing now is a family pet.............


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Beth said:


> All that's missing now is a family pet.............


Now thats a great idea.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I knew he had a sister...Now you need a dog and a swing set. And if I were you I would save up for college too. IT is going to cost big cash for those two.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I knew he had a sister...Now you need a dog and a swing set. And if I were you I would save up for college too. IT is going to cost big cash for those two.


Cant see college costing much. They are going to the work in the haunt industry. I already got them mini pc's so they can surf the net and join forums and start learning.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They need to be more active! I haven't seen a new post from them yet.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> They need to be more active! I haven't seen a new post from them yet.


Well they would post but, only one account per IP address, I belive that is the rules here.
I'll try and help get Buck jr. online so you guys can talk to him. He already has a great sense of humor and man this little guy is smart! He had his own outlook on our new pilliars and, yes, he was right.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Beth said:


> All that's missing now is a family pet.............


...I believe ACC still has some of those on sale. I think your new buddy would love a furry -- eh, formerly furry -- friend.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Formely furry...........


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That would be sooooo lovely, the whole family unit taking Fido out for a walk on his leash. Don't forget your pooper scooper.....wouldn't want a ticket!! Must be neighborly neighbors...........

Thank goodness I don't live in suburbia.....   Our family would be thrown out.....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Have to say... I love it. I laughed so loud a co-worker came over to see what was up.

DeathTouch... I also had the slinky song in my head.

Beth... agree on the ACC dog from Marilyn.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We need recent pictures, you all know how fast they grow up!!! Wouldn't want to miss a thing.........


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Beth said:


> We need recent pictures, you all know how fast they grow up!!! Wouldn't want to miss a thing.........


Of course. I grabbed some pics of him on his laptop, cruzing the net, and some with there new pet. I'll post them in a bit.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Oooo!! Ooooo!! Can't wait!! Can I be a ghoulmother to one of them????


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Beth said:


> Oooo!! Ooooo!! Can't wait!! Can I be a ghoulmother to one of them????


I suppose. Does this mean we get to fly him back and forth to each other for weekly visation rights?


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

ScareShack,
I found you a puppy!

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-0672937?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000R7N076


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

jackielantern said:


> ScareShack,
> I found you a puppy!
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-0672937?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000R7N076


that looks awesome. they have a pet rat right now, if they behave I will perhaps get them a dog.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you keep going in this direction, well, you will get labeled.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

got the labeling gun right here. Click.....click....click...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> you keep going in this direction, well, you will get labeled.


labeled? Oh, as a proud parent u mean.no, problem at all! My family of 6 right now loves those we just took in. Now were a family of 8!
Just need to keep buck jr. under control.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want to keep BJ under control,do not send him to theater camp.
Have you ever know an actor who is not out of control?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Perhaps when he grows up a little bit we could send him on a trip around the U.S. First stop.......rural Missouri. Won't that be just as exciting as it can get???  Whoohoo!!! I don't know if he could contain himself!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

See! He is already learning! He gets 2 hours per day to cruz the net and look at haunt stuff. I may bump him up to 3 hours if he behives well. Now if the other kids dont kick him off there computer, he will be fine.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Today he got his first potty chair.
Man he is growing way to fast.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

no more diapers? man that's gotta save a ton of $$ seeing how the liquids go right thru him.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok what is his name besides my buddy (that's been taken) did i miss that?
i think it's time for clothes you don't want some pervert picking him up out of your yard do you...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> ok what is his name besides my buddy (that's been taken) did i miss that?


Yeh, u missed it i quess...his name is Buck Jr.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's my lil guy,but he seems to have a real nasty streak,keeps chasing my cat, chews up all the props....... not sure what to do with him. Sent him to obedience school,but he chased everyone up the trees & then claimed to have ate all his home work........ & Mrs Bucky is no help.....when he's bad it's always "my problem"..........& trying to take his picture,now he just ate the camera.....what to do,what to do.....
View attachment 242
View attachment 243
View attachment 244


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DL, send him for a vacation with us. Him and Buck j, can hang out. Perhaps he will come home be'ing good.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe i should send him on a little vacation, i just had him sit in the corner for being bad & eating the camera.............uhhhh, he just ate that corner of the house! I feed him, & he gets a minimum of 4 square meals of the local animals in the neibhorhood a day.....They're always so cute in the beginning until they start to grow up & get that pre teen attitude !
Enjoy those precious moments with Buck J while you can.............time flies by & next thing you know he'll be asking for the keys to the hearse & the gold card !


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

DarkLord, we don't allow animals that bite around children. We'll have to make sure that Bucky Jr. and his baby sister stay away from your mean little doggie!! Maybe Michael Vick could have used him!!!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

He thinks he's a dog most of the times & still like to walk on all fours,but i guess with the serious dental issues & a few large zits he gets mistaken for a visious doggie............i don't know why....?? (LOL) But so far he's never nipped at any of the children here.
But when he starts to do his dragon purr thing,well....... sometimes I wonder.:devil:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh, I see. I am very sorry. I didn't realize that he had behavioral issues. Have you tried medication or does that go right through him???


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Beth said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, I see. I am very sorry. I didn't realize that he had behavioral issues. Have you tried medication or does that go right through him???


Don't like to have to use medications,but i don't think a garlic necklass will do any good either......maybe i can make an appointment with Dr Loomis, I've heard he works wonders..........unless he's still busy with Michael.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Beth said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, I see. I am very sorry. I didn't realize that he had behavioral issues. Have you tried medication or does that go right through him???


Don't like to have to use medications,but i don't think a garlic necklass will do any good either......maybe i can make an appointment with Dr Loomis, I've heard he works wonders..........unless he's still busy with Michael. :jol:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well guys, I just cant handle him NO More!
I am putting him up for adaption to a good home.
Hopefully someone will take good care of him.
check the for sale section here, for his adaption, will post it soon.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

tisk. Parents who give up on their children.... 
Ill have you know you should be so luck Mr.
My kid is Alive! ALIVE!
You think the dead are hard to take care of!
Give him another chance.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> tisk. Parents who give up on their children....
> Ill have you know you should be so luck Mr.
> My kid is Alive! ALIVE!
> You think the dead are hard to take care of!
> Give him another chance.


he needs special attention that is taking away from my 4, yes, 4, other kids that run my life.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Johnny Ill Take buck jr. He'll fit in good with my kids, theyre all a bunch of little monsters so he'll be a nice change of pace. Let me know what the details are.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey Johnny Ill Take buck jr. He'll fit in good with my kids, theyre all a bunch of little monsters so he'll be a nice change of pace. Let me know what the details are.


he is up for adoption in the for sale section on this forum.
T, u have a busy life, sure u can handle him?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol 4? ok...sell him.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> lol 4? ok...sell him.


yup 4 real ones, now u see why i cant care for him no more. and im not selling him, adoption is the word.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Buckies aren't just for Christmas you know.


----------

